# First Firearm Purchase: Suggestions Please



## Henry (Dec 8, 2010)

I am looking for my first handgun. My first firearm, actually. I want top-notch quality, and price is irrelevant. I live in California, so I assume that my options are severely crippled, but I intend to buy one anyway. My girlfriend and I recently had a break-in experience, and I felt extremely vulnerable. Things would've gone a lot differently if I had been armed. I want to be able to protect her from harm. I want the best of the best of the best.

This would be for home defense, so .45 ACP seems to be the most realistic caliber choice. More specifically, I was thinking about Remington Golden Saber HPJ, because I've heard great things about its penetration/weight retention/cavity size. Handgun Ammunition - Golden Saber HPJ Ammunition

As for the handgun itself, the HK45 was almost selected as the U.S. Armed Forces' new sidearm, but the Joint Combat Pistol Program was unfortunately canceled. It was their first choice, though, and its ergonomics/reliability/accuracy look incredible. It's been quoted to be the 21st Century 1911. Heckler & Koch - USA

Since the HK45 has a rail on it, I was also considering buying a Laser Sight/Tactical Light, since this would be playing the role of house protector. The best one I could find was the Viridian C5L. Viridian C5L Gun Laser Sights | Viridian Green Laser Gun Sights | Glock P22 Ruger Sig Springfield XD

I would really, really appreciate some help from you gentlemen. This stood out from other forums because it's specialized, as I'm sure most of you are. If you have any information regarding home defense, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## wolf049 (Dec 3, 2010)

1st-I would suggest a gun handling/safety coarse for the beginner.
2nd- I would not suggest a pistol (semi-auto) for just home defense. To complicated, unless you & your wife are willing to get training and spend a lot of time/money shooting at the range getting familar with that semi. That HK is just to expensive to be just lying around the house for protection. Instead, a 12 ga or a 20 ga. pump shotgun. They are simple to operate, easy to point, quick to master, and a lot cheaper than any hi-tech, tactical side arm. Just my humble opinion. Good luck to you and your wife.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As long as you are willing to put in the time required to develop useful skill with a pistol, your gun's caliber is relatively unimportant.
That said, I have found that the .45 ACP in a full-size, steel pistol makes learning easiest. It is a very effective round, but it recoils gently enough to make control easy.

_The most important consideration in choosing a defensive weapon is whether or not it fits your hand well._ To find out, you need to shoot as many different pistols as possible.
Find a shooting facility where you can rent time on many different guns, and try them all. It's an expensive proposition, but it's cheaper than buying the wrong gun.

Next, find a teacher, or at least a coach. It's far easier to be taught to shoot than it is to learn on your own.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks guys. i'll look into safety courses, gun rentals, teachers, and shotguns. i'll let u know how it all goes!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

+1 on what Steve M1911A1 said about caliber - if your gonna shoot a lot 9mm ammo is less expensive,

I'd also suggest attending a NRA certified gun class or two.

I always try to buy quality guns. If I'm short on funds I buy Quality used before buying inexpensive new guns.

I would suggest your 1st gun be either a .22 cal for plinking or if you want to carry for personal protection - then a 9mm.

I would encourage you to decide whether you want a striker fired gun or a hammer fired gun.

A SA/DA or a single action only.

Striker fired examples are Glock, S&W M&P, Kahr.

Hammer fired gun example are Sig Sauer, Beretta, Ruger.

I personally like hammer fired guns.

They usually have exposed hammers, safety's, decockers and a second strike ability if you experience a miss fire.

A fantastic reasonably priced , high quality gun is a Sig Sauer P2022










They are on sale at Academy Sport & Outdoor for $479 with night sights (when they have them) - they get a new shipment every week and sell out every week.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you wanted to be a race car driver you wouldn't debut at Daytona. 

First gun...get yourself a .22lr revolver and learn the basics. Take a GOOD handgun course as well so that the bad habits you'll have can hopefully be eliminated early. return to the range with the .22lr as often as possible and practice, practice, practice. As competency grows, progression will show in your ability. THEN you progress to a larger caliber. Starting big and having zero experience will simply allow all the inevitable bad habits take root. Nothing shameful or less by starting small. Kudos to those than do!


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

I got my first handgun 2 months ago... a 9mm.. I took my NRA course, and had been in some IDPA match where you have to follow always the safety rules.. and going to 2 drill nights where you can learn some good stuff..

if you buy a 22 and after 2 months you want to practice IDPA/UPSA or whatever you will have to buy a new gun, and spent more money.

If you are conscious while you have the gun and follow the safety rules and of course take any good training, you could get a 9mm. but anyway I have a frind in IDPA who started with gun 3 months ago and he has a 9mm, a 45 1911 and a .380...

good luck


----------

